# Prüfung der Telefone



## Homer79 (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne ganz blöde Frage...
Wenn Ihr bei euch die Prüfung ortsveränderlicher Betriebsmittel macht, werden dann bei Euch auch die Telefone mit geprüft?

Also die, wo ein Netzteil dran ist, ist klar, aber die ohne, prüft Ihr die auch?
Weil unser "Vermieter" der Telefonanlage uns das immer anbietet, aber ehrlich gesagt, reineweg die Telefone haben wir nie richtig geprüft...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wir machen in solch einem Fall eine Sichtprüfung und kleben eine Plakette (damit ich nicht jede Woche 3 Trollen erklären muß, warum ihre Telefon-Ladeschale nicht geprüft wurde, obwohl doch eindeutig ein 230V-Stecker dran ist)


MfG


----------



## Klaus.Ka (18 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal ne ganz blöde Frage...
> Wenn Ihr bei euch die Prüfung ortsveränderlicher Betriebsmittel macht, werden dann bei Euch auch die Telefone mit geprüft?
> ...


 

ja bei uns werden sämtliche geräte durch eine externe firma geprüft
eingeschlossen sind telefone, pc's usw.


----------



## kermit (18 Dezember 2008)

darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen, nach welcher Norm da geprüft werden soll

ja, gut, beschädigte Netzleitung - Sichtprüfung - aber das sieht ja der Benutzer normaler Weise schon. Bei PC ist das Gehäuse immerhin geerdet - also Durchgängigkeit der Erde prüfen. Aber bei Telefonen? Mit der 4kV-Pistole die doppelte Schutzisolierung testen? Bitte klärt mich mal auf, was es da zu prüfen gibt (grad meine Ladeschale angeschaut: die Kontakte sind dort sogar berührsicher - davon abgesehen so klein, dass da der Paragraph greift, der ohnehin für eine ungeerdete Schraube in einem Kunststoffteil greift, wenn ich da noch up to date bin).


----------



## Klaus.Ka (19 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> darf ich mal ganz dumm fragen, nach welcher Norm da geprüft werden soll
> 
> ja, gut, beschädigte Netzleitung - Sichtprüfung - aber das sieht ja der Benutzer normaler Weise schon. Bei PC ist das Gehäuse immerhin geerdet - also Durchgängigkeit der Erde prüfen. Aber bei Telefonen? Mit der 4kV-Pistole die doppelte Schutzisolierung testen? Bitte klärt mich mal auf, was es da zu prüfen gibt (grad meine Ladeschale angeschaut: die Kontakte sind dort sogar berührsicher - davon abgesehen so klein, dass da der Paragraph greift, der ohnehin für eine ungeerdete Schraube in einem Kunststoffteil greift, wenn ich da noch up to date bin).


 
tel und pc's müssen u.a. nach vde 701 teil 240 geprüft werden.... 
*DIN VDE 0701-240 VDE 0701 Teil 240:1986-04
*Instandsetzung, Änderung und Prüfung elektrischer Geräte - Sicherheitsfestlegungen für Datenverarbeitungs-Einrichtungen und Büromaschinen

gibt da aber noch eine oder zwei andere vorschriften....


----------



## Homer79 (19 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten

leider hab ich die Norm nicht in meinem Abonnement...muss ich mir mal besorgen...

Viele Grüße


----------

